# Where are ipa files located on my iPhone?



## dayudie13 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey can somebody please tell me how I can locate the ipa files on my iphone using disk aid or something? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Since you can't even mount the iPhone as a disk, it's hard to say.


----------

